# Maryann Frazier in Worcester County, MA March 8, 2008



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Saturday March 8th 2008 Monthly Meeting
Saturday Half day meeting March 8, 2008 8am -1pm
Place: Knights of Columbus Hall Leicester, MA
Speaker: Maryann Frazier, Penn State University
Topic: Chronic Collapse Disorder

This Saturday program will feature bee expert Maryann Frazier from Penn State University, who is on the cutting edge of research on Chronic collapse Disorder along with her colleagues at Penn State. One has only to look at the internet site for CCD to immediately see the many published articles and national interviews and film clips by Maryann Frazier on this topic. She is one of the nation's leading authorities on CCD. She will give us the latest on this disorder. I am thrilled to have acquired such an expert as our speaker. She will also do a talk on Bee nutrition which ties right in with the other topic. This will be a sensational meeting and I urge all of your to attend as this is our latest challenge in the beekeeping world. So set this date aside now and get your questions answered on this topic. This meeting is FREE to all beekeepers.

8-9am coffee, danish and bee talk
9-10:15 Colony Collapse Disorder and its Implications and Impact
10:15- 10:30 questions
10:30 - 11:00 coffee break
11:00 - 12:30 Bee Colony Nutrition and the Implications
12:30 - 1:00 Questions and answers


Directions to the Leicester Knights of Columbus for the WCBA monthly meetings
Monthly Meetings and many of the Special Events of theWCBA are held at the Knights of Columbus Hall, Manville Street, in Leicester, Massachusetts. 

Directions From Webster Square in Worcester:
Follow Route 9 West, a major road, into Leicester. 2 miles from the town line turn right onto Manville Street, just after Entwhistle’s Garage.

Directions From Spencer or Leicester:
Follow Route 9 East. Turn left onto Mannville Street just before Entwhistle’s Garage. The entrance to the Knights of Columbus Hall will be on your left within ½ mile on Mannville Street.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

video of the CCD talk is now available on our website:
http://www.beeuntoothers.com/

kudos for maryann's honesty, and desire to see this information get out to the beekeeping community...she could have asked that it not be posted until the data and results had been published.

deknow


----------

